# Fortin 33 Meshuggah signature pedal



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## bnzboy (Jul 31, 2017)

I will need to check it after work. 

I can't help but to always think of this brand whenever I see the "33" logo:


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks cool. Judging by the sounds, seems like it cuts bottom end in addition to boosting. Perhaps a tweaked version of the old TC Electronic Integrated Preamp? Or maybe just his favourite eq settings hard-wired in, with an adjustable boost.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2017)

^Probably based on a Grind pedal tweaked to his specs.



bnzboy said:


> I will need to check it after work.
> 
> I can't help but to always think of this brand whenever I see the "33" logo:


The funny thing is that Catch 33 logo predates the 5 Gum logo. He has the 33 inlays on several Ibanezes he got back in the late 90's/early 2000s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 31, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Probably based on a Grind pedal tweaked to his specs.


that's what I assumed it was. From what I can tell from ola's clip it seems to do basically the same thing as the grind.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 31, 2017)

So is the Grind an eq shape and boost? Or does it have some clipping/compression in there also? 

I've never really been clear on what it does.


----------



## sylcfh (Jul 31, 2017)

The Gind is a clean boost, and so is this (with the addition of a channel switch).


----------



## lewis (Jul 31, 2017)

my reaction:

*Notices Ola puts up video with Fortin 33 in title*
*Screams excitedly inside like a girl*
*Watches Demo*
*Falls in love with its sound and having a "clean channel" off function*
*Imagines using it with my rig*
*Sees its $230*
*stops imagining it with my rig*
*Becomes Sad*

- repeat steps 1-8 again with the NEXT Ola gear demo


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 31, 2017)

lewis said:


> *Sees its $230*



You're lucky, he probably wanted to make it $333.33


----------



## TedEH (Jul 31, 2017)

Do we really need more boost pedals? Sounds good in the video, but everything sounds good in all of Ola's videos. I get the product from a marketing point of view, but if you already have a boost of pretty much any kind, there's not much utility in this one. So this is for.... Meshuggah fans and pedal collectors I guess.


----------



## Aso (Jul 31, 2017)

I guess I am the first sucker to post that ordered one. I have a Grind and also a Fortin Facepunch. I should figure out how to record a demos instead of just acquiring more gear.


----------



## bnzboy (Jul 31, 2017)

TedEH said:


> Do we really need more boost pedals? Sounds good in the video, but everything sounds good in all of Ola's videos. I get the product from a marketing point of view, but if you already have a boost of pretty much any kind, there's not much utility in this one. So this is for.... Meshuggah fans and pedal collectors I guess.



I certainly don't need another drive/boost pedal after owning 10+ OD/Boost pedals. To me they usually all end up sounding very similar in front of an over-driven amp. But sometimes I can't help myself to try out a different pedal; it's always fun to try a new pedal and maybe a new gear will inspire me to come up with a song idea. And sometimes you just end up loving that new gear in the process! I was getting tired of my then-current rig until I bought Randall Satan to give it a try and boom... I love that amp.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 31, 2017)

To be fair, the channel switch thing is a good idea. I'm just not sure what this does other than a level boost. Nor am I sure of whether or not there are different ways to go about a level boost that sound different. If there's a particular eq curve built in, maybe that makes sense. If there's some compression added maybe? Some kind of subtle distortion? I'm all for it if there's an actual sound/feel difference compared to another pedal. I've got a TC Spark for example- but this thing is more expensive and has fewer features, a less elaborate case design, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2017)

TedEH said:


> To be fair, the channel switch thing is a good idea. I'm just not sure what this does other than a level boost. Nor am I sure of whether or not there are different ways to go about a level boost that sound different. If there's a particular eq curve built in, maybe that makes sense. If there's some compression added maybe? Some kind of subtle distortion? I'm all for it if there's an actual sound/feel difference compared to another pedal. I've got a TC Spark for example- but this thing is more expensive and has fewer features, a less elaborate case design, etc.



Clean boost that cuts the bass and adds some high end bite.

I see people saying "buy a tubescreamer", but the pedals like the Grind and POSSIBLY this one don't have that annoying mid-range hump and don't seem to compress the sound like a Tubescreamer does. Pretty much seems to be a boost that somehow keeps your tone transparent WHILE still making it brutal AF.

EDIT: Mike himself said the EQ curve is different, and the pedal itself is louder. On top of the channel switching dealio. 

While the Grind is best for making already-gainy amps even more brutal, I can see this being useful for vintage-style amps (ala Plexis, JCMs, etc).


----------



## TedEH (Jul 31, 2017)

A built-in eq that you don't have to think about makes some sense. I get the tubescreamer suggestion, since I know lots of people who use it mostly just for the level boost, but it has it's own color. That's a lot of why I switched to the Spark - you control the EQ more or less, and there's a switch to disable mid-hump.


----------



## sylcfh (Jul 31, 2017)

I like the idea of it, but I don't need a $250 boost. I already have a Precision Drive, and the only reason I paid the price for it was the built in noise gate (and it sounds excellent).


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 31, 2017)

The difference between getting something like the Spark or similar is that you can tweak the eq to suit whichever amp you're plugging into. With the Fortin pedals, if (for whatever reason) the eq seems a bit 'off' when engaged, there's nothing you can do about it because it's fixed. 

Granted, for those that like it, I'm sure it sounds fantastic but for $200 +, it'd be nice if it had just a little bit more flexibility.


----------



## sylcfh (Jul 31, 2017)

This pedal does almost the same thing for literally half the price. It's a combination of a clean boost and a treble boost. The level is fixed, and the blend knob goes from clean to treble. It's less gain than the Grind and 33, but you'd only need that much boost if your amp's lead channel was really weak or muddy. I already have a modded head, so it just gets brittle/honky with extreme boost.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Aug 2, 2017)

My inner Meshuggah fangirl couldn't resist. Gonna try it with PD. Perhaps overkill but I'll find out.


----------



## bnzboy (Aug 2, 2017)

Sleazy_D said:


> My inner Meshuggah fangirl couldn't resist. Gonna try it with PD. Perhaps overkill but I'll find out.


I am very tempted to get one and try it with Satan


----------



## lewis (Aug 2, 2017)

Sleazy_D said:


> My inner Meshuggah fangirl couldn't resist. Gonna try it with PD. Perhaps overkill but I'll find out.


please please full video review!!!?!?!?

I know I shouldnt But im gassing so hard for it despite the high price  much more than I ever did for the Precision Drive for some reason..


----------



## lewis (Aug 2, 2017)

bnzboy said:


> I am very tempted to get one and try it with Satan


 Imagine...............


----------



## bnzboy (Aug 2, 2017)

lewis said:


> Imagine...............


I know eh? Satan is already flexible & tight enough and to be honest I am completely satisfied with its internal boost but I just cannot help to daydream about the possibility


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 2, 2017)

Also, listen to the first few dates of the tour supporting the new album. Before they got their custom Fortins, Fredrik and Marten were running Randall Satans.


----------



## lewis (Aug 2, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, listen to the first few dates of the tour supporting the new album. Before they got their custom Fortins, Fredrik and Marten were running Randall Satans.



is there any youtube footage of said dates???
Would love to hear that. Im tempted to grab some sweet Satan Kemper profiles and get this pedal for home jamming!!!! \m/


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 2, 2017)

I saw a rig rundown video and I think they were using axe fx II and Satan blended at that point. I can't remember for sure now though. Were they using the 33 pedal with the Satan? 

At least one song had the Satan in it for the new album (Born in Dissonance) according to Marten in this interview: https://www.premierguitar.com/articles/25052-meshuggahs-mårten-hagström-a-higher-standard?page=2

Though it is likely blended with the other amps he mentions.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 2, 2017)

lewis said:


> is there any youtube footage of said dates???
> Would love to hear that. Im tempted to grab some sweet Satan Kemper profiles and get this pedal for home jamming!!!! \m/



No clue. Could probably search the tour dates on google or something and find youtube videos. IIRC the first week or so is when they used the Satans. 



mnemonic said:


> I saw a rig rundown video and I think they were using axe fx II and Satan blended at that point. I can't remember for sure now though. Were they using the 33 pedal with the Satan?
> 
> At least one song had the Satan in it for the new album (Born in Dissonance) according to Marten in this interview: https://www.premierguitar.com/articles/25052-meshuggahs-mårten-hagström-a-higher-standard?page=2
> 
> Though it is likely blended with the other amps he mentions.



Yeah they were using the Satans + 33 Prototype + Axe FX (FX only) + Two Notes Torpedo Live for dirt, and the Axe for cleans.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 2, 2017)

Cool, didn't know they weren't also using the axe fx for dirt.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 2, 2017)

IIRC all of the new album was done with a blend of tube amps, including the prototype Fortin Meshuggah amps. I guess they wanted to emulate that on the road.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 2, 2017)

I need to try this or the Grind.
I like the simplicity... keeps me from tweaking.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Aug 2, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Cool, didn't know they weren't also using the axe fx for dirt.



Idk, this was funny to me 


For anyone that's curious, they're using that Angle Severe on the Axe for fly-in gigs.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Aug 2, 2017)

wakjob said:


> I need to try this or the Grind.
> I like the simplicity... keeps me from tweaking.



You can get close with 2 EQ's as a clean boost infront of your amp. 1 EQ to cut off low end, maybe boost a little 1k-3k or whatever and max the volume db. 2nd EQ just max the volume db. You'll get that 20+ db boost, low cut and high-mid boost.


----------



## kylendm (Aug 3, 2017)

Ill do a little demo when I get mine. I can also compare it to my precision drive for anyone interested.


----------



## lewis (Aug 3, 2017)

kylendm said:


> Ill do a little demo when I get mine. I can also compare it to my precision drive for anyone interested.


oh would you?
Thanks Darl haha

would be boss


----------



## kylendm (Aug 3, 2017)

lewis said:


> oh would you?
> Thanks Darl haha
> 
> would be boss


no problem mane


----------



## 0rimus (Aug 5, 2017)

Precision Drive has a noise gate, so I could knock the NS-2 off my board...

But the 33 has that channel switching feature...hmmm

Guess it comes down to which one sounds better. Comparison would be mucho appreciated


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2017)

The PD I'd imagine is better if you want that midrangey djent toan.

This will probably better if you want that high-mid/trebly Meshuggah-style cut.

EDIT: looks like the first batch of pedals are being delivered. I saw someone just got theirs on the Fortin Army FB page.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 5, 2017)

The PD isn't one thing, because it has more knobs. It's also flatter than any TS (courtesy of MXR), so no honk.


----------



## lewis (Aug 6, 2017)

also, has anyone got both the 33 now and the Grind?!?!

Wana hear how it might sound running into both at the same time haha


----------



## kylendm (Aug 7, 2017)

Here's my comparison of the PD and the 33. You can hear them solo at the end. Guitars used are my Ibanez RGD7321 w/ Juggernauts and I also recorded my Jackson which has EMGs in it. When the Jackson is on the screen that's when you hear the EMGs through both the 33 and PD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 8, 2017)

Hearing more low mids in the P drive. 33 has more high end twang. About what I expected from both.


----------



## lewis (Aug 8, 2017)

the 33 is way more up my street!. Sounds great!
Anyone running a 33 and a Grind?. Wonder how these 2 compare?. Or...work together :O


----------



## Fraz666 (Aug 8, 2017)

can't wait... it's my first boost pedal ever


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 8, 2017)

Why is the PD's attack knob at its second lowest (loosest) setting?


----------



## MrYakob (Aug 8, 2017)

This thing sounds pretty rad, but honestly the part that gets me the most is the channel switching. What a brilliant idea, I wonder how hard this would be to mod in other boost pedals?


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 8, 2017)

It must be a feature that Mike thought people would like. I can't imagine Fredrik and Marten would get much use out of that feature, given the Fortin Meshuggah amp is single-channel.


----------



## Aso (Aug 8, 2017)

lewis said:


> also, has anyone got both the 33 now and the Grind?!?!
> 
> Wana hear how it might sound running into both at the same time haha


I got my Fortin 33 last night. Also own a Grind and a hand wired Fortin Facepunch. I was playing with the 33 and a Rabid Mammal last night. Maybe I will try chaining the grind, 33 and facepunch together tonight


----------



## lewis (Aug 8, 2017)

Aso said:


> I got my Fortin 33 last night. Also own a Grind and a hand wired Fortin Facepunch. I was playing with the 33 and a Rabid Mammal last night. Maybe I will try chaining the grind, 33 and facepunch together tonight


yeah doesnt even need to have maxed gain on all them. Just a balanced signal taking on the character of all of them. I imagine it would sound sick


----------



## kylendm (Aug 8, 2017)

sylcfh said:


> Why is the PD's attack knob at its second lowest (loosest) setting?


Sorry that's just the way I normally use the pedal.


----------



## kylendm (Aug 8, 2017)

Here's a vid with the Sig: X. This time guitar only.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 8, 2017)

Once again preferred the 33. Significantly noisier, but god those chugs sounded fucking huge.


----------



## bhakan (Aug 8, 2017)

MrYakob said:


> This thing sounds pretty rad, but honestly the part that gets me the most is the channel switching. What a brilliant idea, I wonder how hard this would be to mod in other boost pedals?


It would be a super easy mod as long as there's room for the jack. All your typical amp switcher does is complete the circuit between the tip and sleeve. I'm pretty sure all you would need to do is solder one end of the jack to one pole of the DPDT footswitch, and then two others to a toggle switch (so you could decide which channel is on when the pedal is on and connect that to the other end of the jack. It's basically an input jack, mini toggle, and 4 pieces of wire.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 9, 2017)

These clips are tempting me...


----------



## lewis (Aug 9, 2017)

pair it with an ISP and you get an unreal boost. It does sound better to my ears than the PD and that takes some real doing. Mike does it again.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 9, 2017)

At this point I am so not sure if I want a 33 or a Grind... Damn.


----------



## lewis (Aug 9, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> At this point I am so not sure if I want a 33 or a Grind... Damn.


buy both and run them together haha


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 9, 2017)

lewis said:


> buy both and run them together haha



I'm tempted! Seriously want to hear what it's like through an EVH 5150 III Stealth, have a feeling it would be absolutely obscene.


----------



## lewis (Aug 9, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> I'm tempted! Seriously want to hear what it's like through an EVH 5150 III Stealth, have a feeling it would be absolutely obscene.


omg it would be amazing with a stealth......
I say do it. If you dislike one of them you could sell for great money still given they are a high end product and it would be basically brand new still. Could probably get like 80% of your money back.

Pretty safe investment. Worst case scenario you dont lose all your money and sell one if it disappoints, best case scenario you run two Fortin pedals together infront of one of the best sounding high gain amps on the market currently and reach a state of tonally obliterating heaven.

p.s you will need noise gates haha


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 9, 2017)

lewis said:


> omg it would be amazing with a stealth......
> I say do it. If you dislike one of them you could sell for great money still given they are a high end product and it would be basically brand new still. Could probably get like 80% of your money back.
> 
> Pretty safe investment. Worst case scenario you dont lose all your money and sell one if it disappoints, best case scenario you run two Fortin pedals together infront of one of the best sounding high gain amps on the market currently and reach a state of tonally obliterating heaven.
> ...



You make a very good point... Hold out for a Zuul and a Grind/33?


----------



## TheEscalator (Aug 10, 2017)

hey guys, im really interested in the schematic of this beast...

could someone be so kind and open up his 33 and take pictures of the front and the back of the pcb?
I'll gift you some cookies or whatever, but i'd love to see the inside 

Thx alot!


----------



## Sleazy_D (Aug 10, 2017)

Got my 33 last night, finally. am loving it so far


----------



## Aso (Aug 12, 2017)

Still trying to learn how to properly record but will see if I can get some sounds that are halfway decent.


----------



## kylendm (Aug 12, 2017)

^mmmmmmmmmmmm

I've been gassing for a rhodes ares or another one of their amps but all the clips I hear sound very close to my Baron K88.


----------



## lewis (Aug 12, 2017)

Aso said:


> Still trying to learn how to properly record but will see if I can get some sounds that are halfway decent.



FINALLY someone with a 33 AND a Grind!. Together they will surely demolish any venue!. I need to hear it haha
cannot wait for clips.


----------



## Municipalrestart (Aug 12, 2017)

Kind's sounded like it just sucked out all the low end like a boss sd1 does.


----------



## lewis (Aug 12, 2017)

Municipalrestart said:


> Kind's sounded like it just sucked out all the low end like a boss sd1 does.


do you own a 33 and thats your feedback based on trying it?. Or are you speculating?


----------



## Municipalrestart (Aug 12, 2017)

lewis said:


> do you own a 33 and thats your feedback based on trying it?. Or are you speculating?


Nope, listened to a couple demos on YouTube and that's just like, my opinion man. Really want to get a grind though.


----------



## icipher (Aug 14, 2017)

Very interested in this pedal, but damn, what a price gouge.

Currently have a pro tone attack pedal and Horizon Precision Drive.

Love the tone of the pro tone attack. The Horizon PD colors my tone too much and takes away from the natural tube sound, which isn't great considering i am playing nice amps and want to retain that original tone, just tighter and more middy.


----------



## lewis (Aug 14, 2017)

icipher said:


> Very interested in this pedal, but damn, what a price gouge.
> 
> Currently have a pro tone attack pedal and Horizon Precision Drive.
> 
> Love the tone of the pro tone attack. The Horizon PD colors my tone too much and takes away from the natural tube sound, which isn't great considering i am playing nice amps and want to retain that original tone, just tighter and more middy.


what an absolute bummer that is regards to the PD  shame that is the case man.


----------



## kylendm (Aug 14, 2017)

Municipalrestart said:


> Nope, listened to a couple demos on YouTube and that's just like, my opinion man. Really want to get a grind though.


I find the 33 adds more to the low end while still keeping it tight whereas the PD kinda sucks it out somewhat. They're both different animals though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2017)

Both the Grind and 33 seem like they'd be too overkill for already-tight amps. IE, 6505+/5150II, 5153, Friedman amps, Engls, etc etc. Seem like they excel at boosting amps like vintage Marshalls, OG 5150s, Rectos, and your K-Tre.


----------



## kylendm (Aug 14, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both the Grind and 33 seem like they'd be too overkill for already-tight amps. IE, 6505+/5150II, 5153, Friedman amps, Engls, etc etc. Seem like they excel at boosting amps like vintage Marshalls, OG 5150s, Rectos, and your K-Tre.


K-Tre loves it <3
The Sig sounded pretty good with it too though and that's relatively tight haha.
I really wanna try the Baron with it but it's at my practice spot.


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 15, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both the Grind and 33 seem like they'd be too overkill for already-tight amps. IE, 6505+/5150II, 5153, Friedman amps, Engls, etc etc. Seem like they excel at boosting amps like vintage Marshalls, OG 5150s, *Rectos*, and your K-Tre.



This is the impression I'm getting as well. 
I wonder if the 33/grind would give me the tight tone I searched for in my triple rec... It's been collecting dust since I bought a 5150.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 17, 2017)

I decided to try and kop a similar tone to what I've heard in videos of the 33 this afternoon using my TC electronic integrated preamp. I think I got pretty close with the level high up, bass way low (like -8), and treble down very slightly from unity. Then in my axe fx I put a parametric EQ before the amp and boosted 1600hz by a couple decibels. This upper mid bump seems to be they key to that really present attack. The TC pre cuts out a ton of bottom making it tight and clanky, and the upper mid boost makes it punchy and djenty. 

At least this way I can control how much bass gets through, and I can bump up the bass control if it starts sounding too twangy.


----------



## Shask (Aug 18, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> I decided to try and kop a similar tone to what I've heard in videos of the 33 this afternoon using my TC electronic integrated preamp. I think I got pretty close with the level high up, bass way low (like -8), and treble down very slightly from unity. Then in my axe fx I put a parametric EQ before the amp and boosted 1600hz by a couple decibels. This upper mid bump seems to be they key to that really present attack. The TC pre cuts out a ton of bottom making it tight and clanky, and the upper mid boost makes it punchy and djenty.
> 
> At least this way I can control how much bass gets through, and I can bump up the bass control if it starts sounding too twangy.



Yup, boosting about 1400hz to 1600hz is what brings in the metallic clanky attack. I typically use 1400hz.

If you used a low shelf cut to cut below 300hz or so, -5db to -10db, Boosted 1200hz to 1800hz about +2db to +5db, and then raised the overall level of the EQ about +10db, you could probably get close to what these pedals are doing.


----------



## lewis (Aug 18, 2017)

Shask said:


> Yup, boosting about 1400hz to 1600hz is what brings in the metallic clanky attack. I typically use 1400hz.
> 
> If you used a low shelf cut to cut below 300hz or so, -5db to -10db, Boosted 1200hz to 1800hz about +2db to +5db, and then raised the overall level of the EQ about +10db, you could probably get close to what these pedals are doing.


thats exactly what Im going to do with my HD Pro when I set it up in 4 cable method.


----------



## lewis (Aug 18, 2017)

actually is it possible for anyone who owns an 33, to analyse the exact EQ curve it adds etc?
does ozone work like that or something similar?
Can then dial in exactly what it is bringing to the table using EQs. Wont be exact but will be close enough I imagine


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 18, 2017)

Aso said:


> Still trying to learn how to properly record but will see if I can get some sounds that are halfway decent.



Do you find that you "NEED" the grind and/or 33 pedal with the Gemini? I thought the Gemini was tight enough as is, stock? What do you find missing/wanting in the Gemini that the 33 pedal gives you???


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 18, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both the Grind and 33 seem like they'd be too overkill for already-tight amps. IE, 6505+/5150II, 5153, Friedman amps, Engls, etc etc. Seem like they excel at boosting amps like vintage Marshalls, OG 5150s, Rectos, and your K-Tre.



You are correct sir!


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 18, 2017)

Shask said:


> Yup, boosting about 1400hz to 1600hz is what brings in the metallic clanky attack. I typically use 1400hz.
> 
> If you used a low shelf cut to cut below 300hz or so, -5db to -10db, Boosted 1200hz to 1800hz about +2db to +5db, and then raised the overall level of the EQ about +10db, you could probably get close to what these pedals are doing.



Yep, I tried copying what my TCE preamp is doing solely in the axe fx (I've tried in the past with not great results, but I tried using shelving filters this time which got a lot closer) and with a strong low shelf / high pass, slight high roll off (almost inaudible, just to kill off some high end sibilance) and a minor bump at 1600hz (like 1.5db) I got really close.

The upper mid boost is probably not really necessary but I do like how it sounds with the boost. The EQ ended up looking like this




Pretty extreme shelving.

On Rigtalk there are some people who own both the grind and the 33 who say they sound different, and one guy who says its Fredrik's settings from the TC preamp (which could be true as the max level for the 33 is 22db, which is the same as the TC preamp).

It would be interesting to see someone run both the Grind and 33 through an oscilloscope to see how the EQ shapes differ.


----------



## lewis (Aug 18, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Yep, I tried copying what my TCE preamp is doing solely in the axe fx (I've tried in the past with not great results, but I tried using shelving filters this time which got a lot closer) and with a strong low shelf / high pass, slight high roll off (almost inaudible, just to kill off some high end sibilance) and a minor bump at 1600hz (like 1.5db) I got really close.
> 
> The upper mid boost is probably not really necessary but I do like how it sounds with the boost. The EQ ended up looking like this
> 
> ...


completely agreed! As I said above, I would love to know the exact EQ both are applying so I can dial that in myself.
Not the same as owning the awesome pedal but perfect for a live tone/setup using the Axe/Kemper/PodHD type units!


----------



## Aso (Aug 19, 2017)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Do you find that you "NEED" the grind and/or 33 pedal with the Gemini? I thought the Gemini was tight enough as is, stock? What do you find missing/wanting in the Gemini that the 33 pedal gives you???


The Gemini doesn't need the 33, grind, or Facepunch. I need to try it on my jcm 900 sl-x, soldano hr50 or 5150 but I already had the gemini out and was too lazy to setup a different amp or go down to the basement to play.


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 26, 2017)

Has anyone looked at the Hotone SBF1 fat buffer/preamp or TC spark mini as cheaper alternatives to the 33? Like waay cheaper... 
hotone : 26db boost with bass/treble controls and 200hz cut button
tc : 20 db boost

the 33 pedal looks and sounds amazing. yes, i'm cheap.


----------



## Zado (Aug 26, 2017)

buriedoutback said:


> Has anyone looked at the Hotone SBF1 fat buffer/preamp or TC spark mini as cheaper alternatives to the 33? Like waay cheaper...
> hotone : 26db boost with bass/treble controls and 200hz cut button
> tc : 20 db boost
> 
> the 33 pedal looks and sounds amazing. yes, i'm cheap.


I'm not into br00dal stuff, but I love my mini spark, very powerful and transparent. Lovely before a superlead input.


----------



## lewis (Aug 26, 2017)

bump for any more info on EQ matching the pedal?
Would be seriously interested in doing that if anyone figures it out. Would be perfect for inside our Axe Fx's, Kempers, Pods etc


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 26, 2017)

I have an old JCM 900 - SL-x that I would love to try many of these fancy boosts and od's on. my EVH I think is fine without though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2017)

Dineley said:


> I have an old JCM 900 - SL-x that I would love to try many of these fancy boosts and od's on. my EVH I think is fine without though.



I'd imagine using one of these with the old Marshall 8100 or 8200 will give you the Contradictions Collapse sound.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 26, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd imagine using one of these with the old Marshall 8100 or 8200 will give you the Contradictions Collapse sound.



Nice would be fun to run boost and marshall then pre amp out into my Helix and try some different IRs mix it up a bit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 26, 2017)

This pedal sounds pretty rad, but I seriously do not need anymore pedals.


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 26, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> This pedal sounds pretty rad, but I seriously do not need anymore pedals.


Who are you trying to convince?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 26, 2017)

buriedoutback said:


> Who are you trying to convince?




Shuttttyyyyy!


----------



## killertone (Aug 27, 2017)

I did this one a few days ago...


----------



## Type_R3387 (Aug 28, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd imagine using one of these with the old Marshall 8100 or 8200 will give you the Contradictions Collapse sound.



That tone was seriously ahead of its time IMO. Still gets me everytime I listen to that album.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 28, 2017)

Type_R3387 said:


> That tone was seriously ahead of its time IMO. Still gets me everytime I listen to that album.


Definitely ahead of it's time, and it's probably a bit of an accident/product of circumstances. A cool tone for sure.


----------



## Type_R3387 (Aug 28, 2017)

Does anyone here have any experience with Fortins' shipping? As in, does he stick the dates he says they'll be completed and shipped by? I placed an order for a couple of these and its my first time ordering from him. It states on the 33 pedal order page that orders will ship out the week of September 11th, but he has been recieving a shitton of orders past the "final" preorder date. I've heard he is reputable, but figured it was worth asking...


----------



## Aso (Aug 29, 2017)

Type_R3387 said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with Fortins' shipping? As in, does he stick the dates he says they'll be completed and shipped by?


 Mike's been pretty good with shipping out promptly with the Grind and 33 I ordered. I am still waiting on my Bones but that's a totally different build process / wait list than the pedals are.


----------



## Type_R3387 (Aug 29, 2017)

Aso said:


> Mike's been pretty good with shipping out promptly with the Grind and 33 I ordered. I am still waiting on my Bones but that's a totally different build process / wait list than the pedals are.



Good to hear! Yeah, I can see why the amp would be a longer wait. It's definitely worth it, though. Im contemplating pulling the trigger on a Natas or inquiring about a 50 watt Meshuggah amp. Someone on Instagram asked Mike about it and had his wish granted (Apparently only with Fredriks' permission first), so I figure it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## lewis (Aug 30, 2017)

probably a stupid stupid question, but I have a boss GE7. Any idea how I can set it to get me at least in the ball park of a 33?
im completely broke financially atm haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 30, 2017)

lewis said:


> probably a stupid stupid question, but I have a boss GE7. Any idea how I can set it to get me at least in the ball park of a 33?
> im completely broke financially atm haha


Uh, I dunno. I'd do some digging as to what the low and high knobs on the TC Integrated Preamp do. ie, what frequencies they are affecting. Then I'd look at figuring out what Meshuggah's settings are for the Pre. Go from there. Probably will be a vaguely close approximation, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## lewis (Aug 30, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Uh, I dunno. I'd do some digging as to what the low and high knobs on the TC Integrated Preamp do. ie, what frequencies they are affecting. Then I'd look at figuring out what Meshuggah's settings are for the Pre. Go from there. Probably will be a vaguely close approximation, but it's better than nothing.


yeah thats what Im thinking haha

I would still love someone who owns one to do a EQ analysis to see exactly what the 33 is doing to a signal but until then, this is better than nothing haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 30, 2017)

lewis said:


> yeah thats what Im thinking haha
> 
> I would still love someone who owns one to do a EQ analysis to see exactly what the 33 is doing to a signal but until then, this is better than nothing haha


Well, short of that, and having one to look at the parts and knowing what you're looking for, what I suggested is probably your best bet. My guess is the integrated pre was basically set and forget, with rare, occasional changes. The main one may've even had noisy pots from staying at one setting so long. Never know. I don't know if the co-guitarist used one as well or not, so I'm mainly referring to Fredrik Thorhammer.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 30, 2017)

The guy other 33 pedal thread said it's a TC preamp with a level knob, and bass/treble fixed at Fredrik's settings.

The frequencies for the bass and treble knobs are 100hz and 10khz respectively. But I don't know if that's shelving, and how sharp of a shelf, etc.

Iirc the guy from vildhjarta or tesseract (I always mix them up) used a TC preamp and ge7 interchangeably as the TC preamp kept breaking.

I would push the level high or all the way up, then pull down the low frequencies aggressively. Play around with it until it sounds good. Maybe a bump in the treble if you think you need it.


----------



## lewis (Aug 31, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Iirc the guy from *vildhjarta* or tesseract (I always mix them up) used a TC preamp and ge7 interchangeably as the TC preamp kept breaking.
> 
> I would push the level high or all the way up, then pull down the low frequencies aggressively. Play around with it until it sounds good. Maybe a bump in the treble if you think you need it.



100% why I bought a Ge7 and a Pod X3 Live haha. Also John Browne in monuments uses the Ge7 in an interesting way. Basically flat EQ (the tiniest notch in low) and a SLIGHT boost on the output then runs that into an OD pedal before the amp. That works great too.
Im going to try that GE7 today and see what we get.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm no help here but I just got mine and I honestly have no idea what to think.

Yes, it breathes fire and yes it cuts the low end. It actually sounds pretty brutal but Idk if I like the specific mid eq. I wish it had some internal eq controls tbh.

When I first plugged in I didn't really like it. It took me a bit to get used to it because it's so different than my current Boost.

By the end of practice I was liking it much better but still wasn't completely sold without a doubt.

I will say that I feel it is very over priced for a boost pedal but GAS got the best of me. I just don't know if I'm into that high mid kerrang. I would imagine for an 8 string Frederick this could be the perfect tool but I use 6. It sounds much better on the lower strings and chugs than it dies with other things.

The other thing is before I make my decision to keep or sell I need to give it a go when my other guitarist is there to hear the full band mix. Sometimes I get buried where I have to turn up louder or crank my mids because he has a 6l6 and I'm EL34.

As always YMMV. Different gear, etc.

I'll post again after I've tried with both guitars going and after running it through my 5150 combo as well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 6, 2017)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Yes, it breathes fire and yes it cuts the low end. It actually sounds pretty brutal but Idk if I like the specific mid eq. I wish it had some internal eq controls tbh.


Like to dial in the midrange? ie, how much of a midrange boost and where that midrange boost is? That'd be interesting. I think if they added that at some point, they should make it so 0 is no midrange boost [ie, flat/transparent] and the placement of the center of the mid boost is should be from 300hz to 3khz. Would be a rather interesting update.



Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I will say that I feel it is very over priced for a boost pedal but GAS got the best of me.


If I had to hazard a guess, the price is what it is so Misha can get some cash out of it. Also, it might be made out of non-SMD components, since most MXR at this point is SMD.

Playing it with another guitarist might make it much more appealing, as well trying it with the 5150 combo.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 6, 2017)

Misha? You mean Fredrik? 

If there was at least a trim pot inside so you could dial the bass control up a bit, I think more people would like it. 

Back when my TC Electronic Integrated Preamp still worked, I didn't really like dialing the bass back to the extreme that this pedal seems to do. 

I guess someone could open one, trace it, find the resistor that controls the bass setting, and add a trim pot. But given the price, if you're gonna be modding and you know how to do electronics, you might as well just build an Integrated Preamp clone. 

I found a veroboard layout for one and I may try building one at some point.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ya, trim pots would be nice.

TBH the Bass isn't an issue. I have a Rev 2 Uber and if I turn the bass up on the amp it's fine.

The problem is when I turn my mids down on the amp to get rid of the kerrang it's way too dark, there is no in between. Trim pots would make this pedal a win imo.

RN it's take it or leave it, you like it, you don't or you're just confused like me haha.

But again, I literally just got this thing so maybe I just need to spend more time with it and dialing my amp to suit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 6, 2017)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Ya, trim pots would be nice.
> 
> TBH the Bass isn't an issue. I have a Rev 2 Uber and if I turn the bass up on the amp it's fine.
> 
> ...


Have you tried turning down either the treble or presence to get rid of some of the kerrang?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 6, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Have you tried turning down either the treble or presence to get rid of some of the kerrang?


I have. Just need to play with the amp settings a bit more before I decide if I'll keep.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 7, 2017)

Real good demo with a jcm800.


----------



## BetterOffShred (Sep 8, 2017)

So I built a TS9/808 clone and I'm just not convinced this pedal adds any more brutality for 230 clams .. as discussed elsewhere the Klone is pretty righteous as well, particularly if you did the bass knob mod so you can dial out a little low end. The channel switching thing is pretty slay for sure, but yeah I don't know about a 230$ fixed range boost. Seems ... excessive


----------



## technomancer (Sep 8, 2017)

BetterOffShred said:


> So I built a TS9/808 clone and I'm just not convinced this pedal adds any more brutality for 230 clams .. as discussed elsewhere the Klone is pretty righteous as well, particularly if you did the bass knob mod so you can dial out a little low end. The channel switching thing is pretty slay for sure, but yeah I don't know about a 230$ fixed range boost. Seems ... excessive



The level of boost between this and an 808 isn't even close  Not saying the price isn't on the high side, but comparing it to a TS just isn't accurate.


----------



## BetterOffShred (Sep 8, 2017)

Just straight up db of boost? Way Huge Angry Troll says it will do up to 50db, and it has selectable tone ranges. Maybe I'll make one of those and see how it loads up the Rectifier..


----------



## BetterOffShred (Sep 9, 2017)

Sorry, the angry troll has gain selections (rather than a pot?) And the Tone Leper has the selectable boost range. Maybe the two stuffed in one box, mess with cap values and you got yourself a pretty serious db boost at a specified but configurable range. Sorry to post about this again, but it really has the gears turning for me.


----------



## killertone (Sep 9, 2017)

I have some very nice OD's (early 80s Ibanez Super Tube, MIJ Boss SD-1, Ibanez TS10, TS9, Ibanez Metal Screamer, SD 805 etc.) and none of them sound like this. It's not even close.


----------



## BaconBeardman (Sep 9, 2017)

Wouldn`t mind seeing what`s inside this nice little fella. For example if it is really an adapted TC integrated preamp? Then there must be some sort of voltage step up booster inside because it runs at 9V as far as i see. Any inside pix flying around?


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 9, 2017)

I would also like to see the insides. 

More than likely it contains a charge pump to bring the voltage up.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 9, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> I would also like to see the insides.
> 
> More than likely it contains a charge pump to bring the voltage up.



Yep seems likely. As I've said my guess based on other things that have been said is the TC Pre circuit with fixed resistors replacing the treble and bass pots for the values Fredrik likes, charge pump to bring the voltage up, and the switching circuit.

Seems like a REALLY cool pedal overall.


----------



## TheEscalator (Sep 10, 2017)

if someone opens up his 33 and takes some good pics of both sides of the pcb and all the components we could try to figure out whats happening inside this magic box of shuggah.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 10, 2017)

TheEscalator said:


> if someone opens up his 33 and takes some good pics of both sides of the pcb and all the components we could try to figure out whats happening inside this magic box of shuggah.



Not cool really.
Let Mike's design work for his business.

Enough pirates in this particular niche market.


----------



## BaconBeardman (Sep 10, 2017)

What wakjob said. Also there is a difference between interest in (maybe) new concepts and just cloning the s*** out of something.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 10, 2017)

Is that a real argument if it turns out that it really is just a TC Electronic Integrated Preamp, with fixed treble / bass settings?


----------



## BaconBeardman (Sep 10, 2017)

Let`s stop talking about the ethics of the pedal-business and back to the question: what are we going to find at the end of the 33 rainbows?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 10, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Is that a real argument if it turns out that it really is just a TC Electronic Integrated Preamp, with fixed treble / bass settings?


This. If it really is just an IP, then I'm not sure the ethics argument passes.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 13, 2017)

BaconBeardman said:


> Let`s stop talking about the ethics of the pedal-business and back to the question: what are we going to find at the end of the 33 rainbows?



A can of bees.

As one gear head to (probably) another, save your money.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 13, 2017)

pssh someone is gonna open up the 33 and clone it anyways, may as well post the gut shot so we can see what's in there. I still kind of want one but the price point is really high for what it does compared to my 808x (which from the videos I've seen isn't enough to warrant buying one).


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 13, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> pssh someone is gonna open up the 33 and clone it anyways, may as well post the gut shot so we can see what's in there. I still kind of want one but the price point is really high for what it does compared to my 808x (which from the videos I've seen isn't enough to warrant buying one).



Honestly I would have but it's gone. And the guy I sold it to sold
It faster than I did lol.

I could ask the next buyer.

TBH I totally would have. I'm actually appalled with Fortin right now. Not Mike himself persay but the pedal is over priced and over hyped IMO.

But the main thing is I posted that I was disappointed on their FB page and I was attacked by fanboys and then the negative feedback was deleted.

That's no way to run a business but hey, look at who he has working for him. Not surprised.

I'll never buy another Fortin product again after that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 13, 2017)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Honestly I would have but it's gone. And the guy I sold it to sold
> It faster than I did lol.
> 
> I could ask the next buyer.
> ...


yeah he's got some good hypemen working for him. Plus the fb group is just a giant circlejerk, it's even worse than the kiesel page's fanboys.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 13, 2017)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> That's no way to run a business but hey, look at who he has working for him. Not surprised.


Who has he got working for him?

Pretty shitty that you were disappointed, voiced that, and it got deleted.



Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Honestly I would have but it's gone. And the guy I sold it to sold it faster than I did lol.


I'm curious what you didn't like about it. Or perhaps it was just that it didn't offer anything all that different from what you get from a tube screamer.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2017)

that reminds me of the guy who owns and builds the Axe fx units. 90% of people bum the product and he laps it up. The second 1 guy is like "well no, actually this, this and this should have been better" the owner and his minions, literally run the guy out of town with burning torches and pitchforks.

I saw that myself on the Fractal forum. 
There seems to be a cult following for Fortin that if anyone naysays against, they come out in full force.

If companies are open to praise, they should also be open to criticism.
I liked the look of this pedal alot, but having read through this page and from people who actually bought one, I dont see how I couldnt just buy the TC Electronic pedal its clearly based off, pair it with my Boss GE7 EQ, and between them 2, dial in the exact same sound?
The only thing I would miss is the channel switching but then Im using Kemper/Pod HD Pro, so dont need that anyway.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 13, 2017)

lewis said:


> that reminds me of the guy who owns and builds the Axe fx units. 90% of people bum the product and he laps it up. The second 1 guy is like "well no, actually this, this and this should have been better" the owner and his minions, literally run the guy out of town with burning torches and pitchforks.
> 
> I saw that myself on the Fractal forum.
> There seems to be a cult following for Fortin that if anyone naysays against, they come out in full force.
> ...


So many people now do demos of analog gear using an Axe FX or Axe FX II as an "amp" + interface, and the thing sounds way too linear. At least to my ears, anyways. Like, the amp models might lighten up if you pick lighter, ie less gain, but it's still just as much compression and the same block of canned sound that doesn't seem to change much at all versus analog gear. That's what I'm hearing and how my ear is interpreting it in the demos anyways.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So many people now do demos of analog gear using an Axe FX or Axe FX II as an "amp" + interface, and the thing sounds way too linear. At least to my ears, anyways. Like, the amp models might lighten up if you pick lighter, ie less gain, but it's still just as much compression and the same block of canned sound that doesn't seem to change much at all versus analog gear. That's what I'm hearing and how my ear is interpreting it in the demos anyways.


yeah i got that with the axe. To my ears the kemper gets closer to the real amp sound and i mainly bought one for convenience. 

If money and storage was not an issue i would keep the kemper in the studio and still buy tube amps tbh.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 13, 2017)

lewis said:


> yeah i got that with the axe. To my ears the kemper gets closer to the real amp sound and i mainly bought one for convenience.
> 
> If money and storage was not an issue i would keep the kemper in the studio and still buy tube amps tbh.


I hear somewhat similar with the Kemper, but if a pod is at one end of the spectrum, and a tube amp is on the other, the Kemper is at least a step closer to the tube amp than the Axe FX is. That said, I hate the name of the unit [Kemper] because it reminds me of a local burger place that used to be in town where you could get a bag of burgers.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 13, 2017)

lewis said:


> that reminds me of the guy who owns and builds the Axe fx units. 90% of people bum the product and he laps it up. The second 1 guy is like "well no, actually this, this and this should have been better" the owner and his minions, literally run the guy out of town with burning torches and pitchforks.
> 
> I saw that myself on the Fractal forum.
> There seems to be a cult following for Fortin that if anyone naysays against, they come out in full force.
> ...



I think that's just what happens I manufacturer forums. It's probably the same if you post critical kemper stuff on the Kemper forum or critical Bareknuckle stuff on the bareknuckle forum. 

People get way into their tribe when it comes to that stuff. 

The only argument against getting the TC Pre would be that they are rare and old. And as I've recently learned, electrolytic caps have a lifespan, and the TC Pre's are old enough at this point that they probably need replacing. Luckily this can be done and you can do it yourself if you can solder. 

But there are clones out there, the schematic is there, printed PCB's are available (rullywow) and verified veroboard layouts are available. I've got most of the parts to build a clone and I'm gonna build one to see how close it is to my real one (which is now fixed). 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> So many people now do demos of analog gear using an Axe FX or Axe FX II as an "amp" + interface, and the thing sounds way too linear. At least to my ears, anyways. Like, the amp models might lighten up if you pick lighter, ie less gain, but it's still just as much compression and the same block of canned sound that doesn't seem to change much at all versus analog gear. That's what I'm hearing and how my ear is interpreting it in the demos anyways.



This is one of those tricky things, they may be easy to use these days but they're still not as easy to set up as a real amp. There's a learning curve and you have to work harder for that good sound. 

I think people setting master volumes too high is a big problem, since you can set it high, compress the hell out of the poweramp at a bedroom volume (where the real life volume would be unbearable) and then complain it's too compressed. 

Even clean and lightly driven tones, real life volume is still super important. Not long ago I figured that out because I was playing on a slightly-broken clean tone, at moderately loud level. I turned up the output level, not changing anything on the amp, just making it louder in my room, and when it got to levels where it was painful to hit the stings hard, the dynamics were insane. 

I think it's partly due to how I was playing. When it didn't physically hurt my ears to dig in, I was picking hard the whole time. When it did, I was forced to use more dynamics with my picking hand. 

All that being said, I still think fractal is not 100% there on poweramp modeling, which is why I bought a tube poweramp to run my axe fx into. I'm super happy with it now. 

You wouldn't know that from reading the fractal forum though, they gush about how perfect everything sounds and how it literally can't be improved and how it's 99.999% accurate. They've said it's 99.999% for years yet over the years the sound has changed a lot as updates are made. So which is it, was it 99.999% two years ago, or now?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 13, 2017)

No modelling options really do power amp modelling all that well. Some, like the pods, actually sound like it's just a preamp model into a cab sim.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No modelling options really do power amp modelling all that well. Some, like the pods, actually sound like it's just a preamp model into a cab sim.


this!
The Pod only sounds great running into a Tube poweramp and just using the preamp amp models.

The Kemper sounds great direct (because of getting much closer to capturing the pre and poweramp sections of an amp) but I would still prefer it into a real cab on stage with me even if the crowd just get the Direct signal.

Im just using my pod for effects and a clean tone, with my ENGL rack and different poweramp. Ive tried gigging with it relying on its amp models going direct, and it just wasnt for me. Thought the sound was garbage.


----------



## exo (Sep 13, 2017)

Modeler---->tube power amp or FX RETURN of tube head----->cab of one's choice. It's the best all around "compromise". There is just an unidentifiable "something" about tube power that still eludes most modelers. I don't know what exactly it is, and some folks would tell me it's a psycho-somatic deal that doesn't actually exist, and I might not even be able to identify "it" 100% of the time.....but if Eric Johnson can tell the difference between a Duracell and an Energizer in his pedals, dammit, I can tell there is "something" different running they tube power.......


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2017)

exo said:


> Modeler---->tube power amp or FX RETURN of tube head----->cab of one's choice. It's the best all around "compromise". There is just an unidentifiable "something" about tube power that still eludes most modelers. I don't know what exactly it is, and some folks would tell me it's a psycho-somatic deal that doesn't actually exist, and I might not even be able to identify "it" 100% of the time.....but if Eric Johnson can tell the difference between a Duracell and an Energizer in his pedals, dammit, I can tell there is "something" different running they tube power.......


it does absolutely exist.
You can hear and feel it.

recording? digital solutions are fantastic but they do miss certain aspects of a true tube setup.

getting back on topic.
Realistically could we just get the Spark booster and get pretty much in the ball park of this pedal?. (i heard the spark boost was a reissue integrated preamp?)


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 13, 2017)

lewis said:


> it does absolutely exist.
> You can hear and feel it.
> 
> recording? digital solutions are fantastic but they do miss certain aspects of a true tube setup.
> ...



Not the integrated preamp and not a reissue, but the previous marketing copy for the spark specifically mentioned the Boostet Line Driver & Distortion (BLD) unit TC used to make around the same time, with which you could select line driver/booster (same as integrated preamp) or distortion.

This isn't mentioned in the manual anymore though.

The frequencies are also different. The integrated preamp's bass and treble frequencies are 100hz and 10khz respectively, a really big shelving filter I think, whereas the spark is at 125hz and 2khz respectively.

So theoretically the treble knob would be more useful on the spark, as it's not super useful on the integrated preamp.

Though I don't know anything about the other specs- are the filters the same shape/width, can they boost/cut as much, etc.

Speaking of reissues, TC Electronic did reissue the BLD under the name 'Classic Booster + Distortion' a few years back along with some other old 80's pedals, but it was discontinued pretty quick. I've read reviews of multiple people who have both the original and reissue, and they don't agree if they sound the same. Some say it sounds identical, others say it's way off. Maybe there was a lot of variance in those old pedals, who knows.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 13, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Who has he got working for him?
> 
> Pretty shitty that you were disappointed, voiced that, and it got deleted.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say this or not on here so my apologies. The person working for him is Zack Khoury. If you don't know who that is ask around. 

He's a POS and known for getting gear, hyping it up and reselling for a profit. He was actually banned from here I'm pretty sure for that.

I posted about the pedal on FB, he and the fanboys got their torches just like stated about the Fractal page. It was literally the same thing. It even went as far as the profiteer making up lies about me and accusing me of making profits like he does.

I'm beyond disgusted with Fortin right now. I will absolutely never buy one of their products ever again regardless of how they sound based on principles alone.

But anyway, regarding the actual pedal. What I didn't like was that it sounded horrible to me. Upper high mid kerrang to the max, can of bees, whatever you want to call it. Sounded bad with my Bogner and even worse with my Peavey.

To each their own...really...but this is one of those cases where I literally couldn't believe how anyone could like the tones.

I guess I could see a purpose IF you use 8 strings and need to cut through but man...it was really, really bad for me.

Imagine your bass on zero and your mids and treble maxed out.


----------



## exo (Sep 13, 2017)

Off topic a bit again, but I knew who the reference was about as soon as I saw the whole "who he has working for him" bit, and I CAN'T be the only guy that made the connection.

There's exactly ONE guy that draws THAT reaction. Is he still with Keisel, too? Sorta feel like there is an anecdotal connection between him starting with them, and mass customer dissatisfaction.......


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 13, 2017)

so khoury posted in the fortin army page about how they deleted the guys thread because he was going on a tirade calling the 33 a pos, etc and then he posted screenshots of the conversations.

















Very interesting..


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 13, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> so khoury posted in the fortin army page about how they deleted the guys thread because he was going on a tirade calling the 33 a pos, etc and then he posted screenshots of the conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting indeed.

The first screen shot was on the Fortin Page. Simple and to the point. Very dissatisfied and that was all.

Then they brought in screen shots from other forums I'm on with friends I know where I'm not going to sugar coat it.

I didn't post those on the Fortin page but they brought that in themselves. 

Honestly who cares. I didn't like the pedal and I posted my feedback. I had at least one guy PM me to thank me for helping him decide to save his money who was on the fence prior so there you have it. I'm always going to share my experiences with gear addicts and like I said to zack....I'm sorry if you don't like it, I'm not going to ride some guys **** ever.

Shall I post the SS of Zack continuing to harass me via PM for not liking their pedal? That guy is seriously dillusional from some of the things he says.

At the end of the day, I'll never buy Fotin again because of the way their people do business, not because of an overpriced POS pedal.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 13, 2017)

Think it should be a requirement that if you work for a music business, you'd have to post that on forums you deal with. For all the problems TGP has, that isn't one of them. It's nice to know when you're dealing with someone that might have a personal agenda. 

Seen that dude hyping Fortin on RT the last few months but didn't realize he was working for them now. Should have put it together sooner; dude never says anything nice about a company unless they're paying him.

I also think it's hysterical that he'll respond to the posts you make on FB but not on the forums...dude is a member of at least two of those that you posted your review on, why wouldn't he come in to rebut your posts there? Mostly because he can't delete yours, that's why.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 13, 2017)

Yeah, a Bogner is a piece of shit. Unreal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 13, 2017)

Uhh, I agree that the dude's complaining was petty and annoying, but did he really have to bring up the fact he banned him and post the screenshots?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 13, 2017)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Shall I post the SS of Zack continuing to harass me via PM for not liking their pedal? That guy is seriously dillusional from some of the things he says.


Please do, since now you have people calling you petty and annoying.


----------



## kylendm (Sep 13, 2017)

To be fair I wasn't a huge fan of the pedal after playing with it for a while. While it did make my amp sound bigger, it seemed like it was taking away from the tone rather than getting something out of it. It's a cool pedal but not worth the cost. It's also really fucking noisy.

I sold it on RT to a guy who PMed me saying
"By the way, this pedal really sucks. lol



" Then he sold it to maddnotez and so fourth.

I understand that the Precision Drive is different from the 33 as it's an OD and not a clean boost but I think most people would benefit from the PD than the 33. There's more options and turning up the brightness on the PD got me to almost the same territory as the 33 but with a gate and tightness setting.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 13, 2017)

kylendm said:


> To be fair I wasn't a huge fan of the pedal after playing with it for a while. While it did make my amp sound bigger, it seemed like it was taking away from the tone rather than getting something out of it. It's a cool pedal but not worth the cost. It's also really fucking noisy.
> 
> I sold it on RT to a guy who PMed me saying
> "By the way, this pedal really sucks. lol
> ...


I'd rather have an @amptweaker pedal with a Tight knob, a three way switch and the defizzerator knob, and two footswitch so you can turn on the effect, as well as a boost with volume/gain like the Pro series pedals.

And yes, I tagged James in the hopes he'll see this and maybe think about it. 

Again, that's a: Tight knob, defizzator knob and 3 way switch, as well as two footswitch for the effect and a boost from the Pro series pedals. No offense to Fortin as I'm sure the amps are great, but that'd kick the shit outta the 33.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 14, 2017)

That's what I like about my Integrated Preamp, it can be as subtle or as extreme as I want it to be. I can get to 33-territory by turning the bass all the way down, or I can only turn it down half way and get the tone a lot tighter without thinning it out so much. Or not turn it down at all and it's an actual clean boost. 

Very different than a TS though, as it doesn't add clipping or compression.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 14, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> That's what I like about my Integrated Preamp, it can be as subtle or as extreme as I want it to be. I can get to 33-territory by turning the bass all the way down, or I can only turn it down half way and get the tone a lot tighter without thinning it out so much. Or not turn it down at all and it's an actual clean boost.
> 
> Very different than a TS though, as it doesn't add clipping or compression.


It doesn't add compression when you raise the level?


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 14, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It doesn't add compression when you raise the level?



It might to in a subtle way that I can't easily notice, but not like a tubescreamer does.


----------



## lewis (Sep 14, 2017)

im pretty glad I didnt just bite the bullet and grab one of these.

Last time I did that on impulse, it was for the now discontinued VFE Focus (which Im now selling) pedal just because I saw Nolly had designed it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 14, 2017)

lewis said:


> im pretty glad I didnt just bite the bullet and grab one of these.
> 
> Last time I did that on impulse, it was for the now discontinued VFE Focus (which Im now selling) pedal just because I saw Nolly had designed it.


The VFE Focus is pretty cool. It's a great boost for tightening up low end, boosting the front end of an amp, and smoothing out the highs if they're too aggressive or rough. It's especially good for EQing a fuzz so you tighten up just enough of the low end without completely changing the character.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 14, 2017)

Are there any side-by-side comparisons of the 
33 and Grind pedals yet?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 14, 2017)

wakjob said:


> Are there any side-by-side comparisons of the
> 33 and Grind pedals yet?


yes


----------



## wakjob (Sep 15, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yes



Cool. Any audio or video links?

Thinking... maybe the 33 is too detailed towards Fredrik's personal rig and tonal pleasures.

Maybe the Grind is more for the rest of us?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 15, 2017)

wakjob said:


> Cool. Any audio or video links?
> 
> Thinking... maybe the 33 is too detailed towards Fredrik's personal rig and tonal pleasures.
> 
> Maybe the Grind is more for the rest of us?


----------



## wakjob (Sep 15, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Thanks man!

Liking the Grind a bit more now that I hear them back to back like this.


----------



## jjcor (Sep 18, 2017)

So I got one of these pedals to pair with my 5153. I have to admit I don't like the sound of it at all. It cuts so much low end out and brings up some mids that are ear piercing. I have Precision Drive as well and I know they're 2 different pedals, but essentially trying to accomplish the same results by tightening up the low end, and it sounds way better than this pedal. Take this from someone who was very skeptical of the Precision drive since I had the protone bulb pedal and thought it wasn't very good. Just my


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 18, 2017)

5153 is a pretty tight amp as it is, given how extreme the 33 is, I think I'd only use it with looser, bassier amps like rectos.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 18, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> 5153 is a pretty tight amp as it is, given how extreme the 33 is, I think I'd only use it with looser, bassier amps like rectos.


Mike said he made it explicitly to tighten up darker looser amps like rectos .


----------



## killertone (Sep 23, 2017)

One of the reasons I left forums a couple years ago was because of rampant misinformation and the ensuing pile on from forum members. It totally bums me out no matter what the piece of gear is or whether I like that particular piece of gear or not. What fascinates me is that this anti-factual tirade is usually born of some hyper emotional response as if the product inflicted some sort of damage on the person. I'll never understand it. 

I am not going to try and get anyone to like anything. If it helps you achieve your tone then awesome, if not , no worries, try something else. What I will most definitely do is provide factual information and demonstrations of products that will hopefully help the viewer make up his own mind. That is my one and only goal with the demos I make. 

That being said, I urge you to watch the videos I made of the 33 and see if you think the claims made in this thread are true or not. I used a Recto and an 800. Two totally different amps. The vids are out there and both are in this thread. 

Have fun and don't get dragged down by negativity. Guitar and music is supposed to be fun. It sure as hell is for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 23, 2017)

jjcor said:


> So I got one of these pedals to pair with my 5153. I have to admit I don't like the sound of it at all. It cuts so much low end out and brings up some mids that are ear piercing. I have Precision Drive as well and I know they're 2 different pedals, but essentially trying to accomplish the same results by tightening up the low end, and it sounds way better than this pedal. Take this from someone who was very skeptical of the Precision drive since I had the protone bulb pedal and thought it wasn't very good. Just my



If this is inspired by the TC Preamp as said before, then listen to Meshuggah's DEI and Chaosphere. If it makes a Recto sound that bright and cutting, then I'd imagine an already insanely tight amp like a 5153 would be nothing but treble. 

The Grind and 33 seem like they fuck a fuckton of low end, while the PD can be tweaked to either cut or boost the low end and low mids. The PD is meant to work for a slew of sounds, while the 33 is meant to get you a Meshuggah/style chuggachugga with flubby/not-so-tight amps like a Recto, OG 5150, or a cranked JCM.


----------



## TheEscalator (Sep 27, 2017)

If you guys want to build your own 33-alike Pedal, just take a TubeScreamer, take out the clipping Diodes in the Feedback-Loop of the first Op-Amp-half (Gain-Section), and replace the 1k-Resistor in the Feedback-loop of the second op-amp-half (Tone Control) with a 2k resistor. or go for 3.3k, if you want to have more low highs pronounced.

What do theese simple mods do?
2k will boost Frequencies ~1.4kHz, 3.3k will rather go towards 2kHz.
And by taking out the Clipping-Diodes you get a huge clean gain boost, way more than anyone could need, and way more than the 33 provides.

Using such a modified TS in my rig currently, and it really brightens up my 8-string plugged in a 6605mh.
Try it out!!! you could even use switches so you can change between modded/unmodded settings.
Have fun!


----------



## mjd515 (Aug 25, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Yep, I tried copying what my TCE preamp is doing solely in the axe fx (I've tried in the past with not great results, but I tried using shelving filters this time which got a lot closer) and with a strong low shelf / high pass, slight high roll off (almost inaudible, just to kill off some high end sibilance) and a minor bump at 1600hz (like 1.5db) I got really close.
> 
> The upper mid boost is probably not really necessary but I do like how it sounds with the boost. The EQ ended up looking like this
> 
> ...


can you share your setytings for this? i am having issues matching this and i would like to try this out on my patch


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 25, 2018)

mjd515 said:


> can you share your setytings for this? i am having issues matching this and i would like to try this out on my patch



I tried looking for this patch but I can’t find it, I might have deleted it out of my Axe FX. You can probably get close to it from the look of the curve. From memory, the first band is a shelving filter at 200hz, minus as many dB as it does. Then I think the second band was a peaking filter at 100hz, just reducing enough dB to make the low cut a bit sharper. You could probably just make the first band a blocking filter at 200hz and skip band 2. 

3rd band I think I skipped. 

4th band the stock frequency is 1599hz I think, I just bumped that up 1.5dB with the stock Q setting. 

Then a slight high cut to taste, and set the overall Level to whatever boost you prefer. 

Most of my patches now I just use either no boost, or a real overdrive since I just plug my pedalboard into whatever amp I’m using. Though I think I did find a more accurate way to model the TC integrated preamp, using the FET Preamp drive block, with the following settings: 

PAGE 1
Drive block: FET Preamp (not FET boost)
Drive: 0
Level: to taste, but it has less on tap than my integrated preamp, so you might need to put it on 10 and then also turn up the amp block Input Trim 

PAGE 3
Low Cut Freq: 200hz
Bass: -12db
Mid: 1.5db
Mid Freq: 1600hz
Treble: 1.5db 

You can turn up the low cut frequency to make it tighter, and turn up the tone knob to make it more aggressive if you want. 


And a _third_ option, there’s a guy on YouTube who did some real in-depth tone matching of some Meshuggah tones, including trying to match his 33 pedal, and this is the filter block setting out of his patch:




All the settings are in the pic, the settitngs outside of the frame are at default value. 

This is the video it’s from. 





I forget if it was in part 1 or part 2.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Aug 30, 2018)

Got a chance to open up the Satan and the Triple Rectifier out on the patio today.
While I am REALLY digging what the 33(and the Precision Drive to be fair) do for the old Triple Rectifier. I’m not sold that the 33(or the Precision Drive) do much for the Satan(120w). It’s already tight, and has plenty of gain. It’s not a bad thing; it just seems unnecessary.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 30, 2018)

NorCal_Val said:


> Got a chance to open up the Satan and the Triple Rectifier out on the patio today.
> While I am REALLY digging what the 33(and the Precision Drive to be fair) do for the old Triple Rectifier. I’m not sold that the 33(or the Precision Drive) do much for the Satan(120w). It’s already tight, and has plenty of gain. It’s not a bad thing; it just seems unnecessary.



The Thrasher and Satan don't actually need a boost, the built in ones are fine (the boost on the Satan I think is the same EQ curve that the Fortin GRIND has, just at a set dB level). That being said, I use my GRIND as a tight rhythm boost and the boost on the Thrasher as a warm, fat solo boost.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 30, 2018)

My 33 has been great with Marshall 800/DSL/JVM, Jet City 100 LTD and Fryette DL60. I'd like to try it with a Recto, although it did not get along with my old Mark V35.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 31, 2018)

Cant remember if I posted here or not but after reading the last page and killertones reply in particular I will share my Fortin experience. The reason i bought the 33 was because of his videos specifically. Sounded amazing.

When I got the pedal I absolutely hated it, felt it was extremely over priced and sold it the next day. It was very well made and I guess after seeing some replies maybe it just doesnt like my amps. It made mine sound horrible.

I have a 5150 2x12 combo and a Bogner Rev 2 and a few different cabs. The Bogner i understand. Ive had that amp not work well with certain pedals but ive never had a boost that the 5150 didnt like. These amps dont need a boost but i turn the gain down and boost the front and enjoy the results.

Anyway, the way I saw it was that wow, i literally have to make my amps sound like crap on purpose to get this pedal to help in any way at all. I personally get tired of internet hype so I went to share my experience online, in the Fortin group specifically. Then I was basically attacked and dogpiled as killertone mentions, in the actual Fortin group lol. Because I didnt like the pedal. The worst part was Zach Koury. He is the shill that works for Fortin and hypes every single product they put out. He was the worst of all and went as far as actually making up lies about me and trolling and just making things even worse. Needless to say I left the Fortin group with a very bad taste in my mouth.

If the pedal works for you then great but I personally feel that Fortin is now a contract type of guy who used to make killer amps and now just uses internet hype to sell overpriced product. The latest Maxwatt he did wasnt all that great. Sounds good but a Very overpriced amp that i have personally heard people make EXACT comparison sounds with other amps that cost much less, Randall line didnt do too well, etc. Etc. Dont buy into the internet hype is my opinion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2018)

I had to unfollow everything Fortin related because of Zack. Seriously, the dudes social media presence is insufferable as shit. Did the same for Carvin/Kiesel as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 31, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had to unfollow everything Fortin related because of Zack. Seriously, the dudes social media presence is insufferable as shit. Did the same for Carvin/Kiesel as well.


between him and the giant circle jerk/rabid fanboyism in that group, I left a long time ago. He still spams fortin shit in the axe palace group, guitar group therapy and ergn groups


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 31, 2018)

@Kyle Jordan lol.

So I did post in here a while back you can see. Kyle liked it so I got to revisit my hell. TY for that.

They conveniently posted only specific screen shots of the conversation and then deleted the thread so nobody could see anything else that was said.

Then the Zack dude continued to harass me via PM after I left the group so I had to block him.

Absolutely ridiculous. I guess my beef is mostly with him. If Fortin makes a pedal I don't like then who cares, that doesn't make him a bad dude but to employ someone like Zach who literally harrasses people, makes up lies and deliberately tries to cut and paste snippests of a conversation to post online to fit his narrative, that is absolutely ridiculous.

It is all coming back to me now haha. I could probably never buy anything Fortin again based on principle as long as that guy is employed by Mike.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Aug 31, 2018)

Sorry about that. Just reading through and thought you made some good points.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 31, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Sorry about that. Just reading through and thought you made some good points.


All good man I was just messing around. Made me laugh seeing it but it did irk me at the same time. Not you, just the thread in whole. I was extremely pissed off at the time about what went down but its old news. 

Is hard sometimes to express everything intended in the right way online.


----------

